# My dear Jiro



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

To my dear dear Jiro who passed away one night when it got too cold and I put your tank too close to the heater in my misguided attempt to keep you warm. You were my buddy...man, I did love you guy, you were one of those one in a million fish 

Also, to all your little fry you gave me. I let them down in a worse way than I ever let you down. I lost interest you see, in a way no real fish keeper would have ever lost interest. I started missing those water changes, I started forgetting about feedings, until there was one, and then there were none. I won't lie and say that if I had tried they wouldn't be here, because they would have been and I would have a piece of you to keep with me. I was punished severely for my negligence(It was negligence of the purest kind). I don't think I will EVER forget the lessons I have been taught through this experience.

But at least I still have Kurai your love and Luna your sweet heart. I still have Malcolm the king and even little lucky who is doing great. It was due to your loss and the little ones that these guys left behind will have a better life, cause I think I've been woken up in a way nothing else could have woken me.

Thank you Jiro, I loved you, I really really did, and I'm thankful to have had you 

(To all those thinking of breeding who have never breed before. The responsibility is great, if even for a second you think you aren't ready, if even for a moment you halt and ask yourself, "Will I have the time?" "Will I have the money?" "Will I still do this when hardships hit, will I still push on when month 3 or 4 comes around?" then the chances are you aren't. I asked myself these same questions and ignored them when answer was quite plainly, "NO!" and now, I don't think I'll ever be able to see myself the same. Cause at the end of the day, those are little lives, they aren't just fish, and when you let them down, when you get lazy, when you forget, its those little lives that pay the price. Sure its easy to say, "They're just fish," but fish or no its still a little life, a life that you helped bring into this world. There's a scripture somewhere that says that god knows when even the birds fall in brush, he cares for ALL life, even the lives of little fish. When you let one down, it does no good to beat yourself up about it, but you can't just walk away the same as before saying, "It was just a fish" )

Even further, from here on out I don't think I will be posting on this site, I just didn't want to walk away with all the people on here wondering what happened to me, or even worse, thinking I'm actually a good person. Not that I ever lied, or intentionally made myself out to be something I'm not(though I may have exaggerated on a few things) For the most part I was honest and really really me and I tried my best. Also, I'm not looking for any kind of forgiveness or sympathy, I just felt like I owed you guys honesty, and honesty I have given you...and I guess honestly, I'm not cut out to be a fish person. It takes really awesome and passionate people to be fish people, people who love beauty and treasure even the little lives, and that's what all you lovely people are ;-)


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

jiro anyone could be cut out as a fish person, i killed 2 sororities in my past and am still going, because i made big mistakes 

and no one is perfect on fish keeping jiro, am sorry you lost jiro and his fries, i lost chili's spawn twice and my third am hoping to survive because my whole spawning pair had died =[. just keep going jiro it will get better. i let my self down many times. don't give up it is not right for all you've done and just throw it away like that.

i never said this, but after i lost my second sorority i gave up on fish, gave away lunar to my grandmother kept luna and a algea eater that was left from my sorority. but i knew i had to keep going, so started again. maybe you just need a break and get back on your feet?or just keep going
i lost 3 betta's last week and am still going no matter what i think


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

jiro you are definately cut out to be a fish person! you obviously love and care for your fish. Anyone who feels guilty and sad about their fish dying is passionate about them.
I'm sorry you lost them though :-(

I was too hasty and unprepared in my first spawn, I didnt research anything and didnt even have food for them, I assumed they would be like guppies and eat crushed flakes.. within a few days the whole spawn died. 
Then quite recently I killed my 4 best fish by water changing them with bad water...I did more water changes because they were sick but I was actually making them worse. I still dont forgive myself for that. I almost gave up on fish too because of it.

But keep at it you wont regret it!!


----------



## Shoepixie (Dec 10, 2011)

Stick around, Jiro! The others are right - if you care that much, and feel that much for the tiny creatures under your care, then you're a *great* pet-keeper. I found out when my betta died just how much better I could have done, it's those hard lessons that stick. Take heart! There will be another fish looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

AWW! I'm sorry Jiro!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Jiro. I've missed you these past months. You were always a great friend and I don't think you are a bad person at all. You're human. We all are. These things happen. Please, if you ever feel like it, come back. You're a part of the forum.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awwwww, I started crying a bit when I read this. You guys are awesome!  I don't think I can properly express in words what you your words meant to me, so I guess a simple thanx will have to suffice :yourock:. 

Anyway, turns out I'm really not capable of dropping fish altogether. I love these guys, even now I still run to see the betta's at the petco, though I have yet to see anything as stunning as my beautiful Jiro  . I've still got everybody else though and I'm currently working on a better more cost effective set up for this spring. Who knows, if I can work up the courage I might give breeding one last shot...still not certain on that one though. This last failure left a big impact on me, I'm thinking the wisest thing to do might just be to settle with the fish I've got and be thankful for them since there all so awesome already and really all I need anyway..

In either case, Thanks sooooooo much guys, I mean it, I really really do ;-)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* I'm so glad you're back, Jiro.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Its alright I had to take a break when something happened ( is happening) to all my fish and I almost gave up hope but its to hard to. I think it really is an addiction.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

glad your back :-D i am really really sorry about jiro i am kinda hoping i find something like him too >->"


----------

